# Presenting Wallpaper: Archlinux: As simple as a stick



## hullap (Oct 11, 2008)

i just made a wally for fun
here it is
*hullap.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/2008/10/archlinux-wally-thumb-300x240.png

Thanks to:
» Gimp
» Artwork Package
» Moon star Font


Also at hullap.com/blog/2008/archlinux-wallpaper-as-simple-as-a-stick/



Tell me how it is


----------



## ico (Oct 11, 2008)

Just like LR300...... (I'll never use it)

But it is good...


----------



## Dark Star (Oct 11, 2008)

It would have looked even great if you have given a gradient of w/b from bottom to top _


----------



## Abhishek Dwivedi (Oct 11, 2008)

nice one...
@gagandeep....thats so shity


----------



## hullap (Oct 11, 2008)

Dark Star said:


> It would have looked even great if you have given a gradient of w/b from bottom to top _


tried using gradient, but it just spoils the whole simplicity feel i get from it


----------



## Dark Star (Oct 11, 2008)

post the xcf I'll try you something :[


----------



## kapsicum (Oct 11, 2008)

its ok but best thing is u have given due credit to Gimp, Artwork Package, Moon star Font


----------



## hullap (Oct 11, 2008)

Wallpaper ver 2
(thanks Hitboxx for the idea  )
*hullap.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/2008/10/archlinux-wally-2-thumb-300x240.png



Dark Star said:


> post the xcf I'll try you something :[


see the new one,
xcf coming soon


----------



## ico (Oct 11, 2008)

^^ Yeah, this is very good like G36. 

Also make a widescreen version....


----------



## Garbage (Oct 11, 2008)

Nice work Hullap.


----------



## Quiz_Master (Oct 11, 2008)

Nice hullap... 2nd one looks great.. Will use it on My Edubuntu install  lol


----------



## hullap (Oct 12, 2008)

gagandeep said:


> ^^ Yeah, this is very good like G36.
> 
> Also make a widescreen version....





Garbage said:


> Nice work Hullap.





kapsicum said:


> its ok but best thing is u have given due credit to Gimp, Artwork Package, Moon star Font





Abhishek Dwivedi said:


> nice one...
> @gagandeep....thats so shity





Dark Star said:


> It would have looked even great if you have given a gradient of w/b from bottom to top _





gagandeep said:


> Just like LR300...... (I'll never use it)
> 
> But it is good...





Quiz_Master said:


> Nice hullap... 2nd one looks great.. Will use it on My Edubuntu install  lol



thanks


----------



## gary4gar (Oct 12, 2008)

Nice work Hullap


----------



## hullap (Oct 12, 2008)

darn,
no one has set it as his/her wally yet


----------



## kapsicum (Oct 12, 2008)

2nd one it really better one


----------



## hullap (Oct 12, 2008)

gary4gar said:


> Nice work Hullap





kapsicum said:


> 2nd one it really better one


thanks


----------



## gary4gar (Oct 12, 2008)

How about making Hot chick wallies


----------



## hullap (Oct 13, 2008)

gary4gar said:


> How about making Hot chick wallies




all i can say is


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Oct 13, 2008)

^^ArchLinux. Hot as a Chick, Beautiful as a Babe.


----------



## coolpcguy (Oct 15, 2008)

First one's so-so [I can't really complain though i can't even create that] the second one is really awesome, is there a 1280x800 version of the same ?


----------



## hullap (Oct 15, 2008)

id have to create it
hang on

try this *hullap.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/2008/10/archlinux2wide.png


----------



## coolpcguy (Oct 15, 2008)

^ Awesome, thanks a LOT! <3 this !


----------



## hullap (Oct 18, 2008)

your welcome


----------



## Faun (Oct 18, 2008)

wtf...try slitaz nub


----------



## hullap (Oct 18, 2008)

wtf is that supposed to mean?


----------



## Faun (Oct 18, 2008)

^^another wallpaper, this time slitaz


----------



## hullap (Oct 18, 2008)

okz


----------

